# lo vs eth0

## anonazyet

Hey!

I just finished installing Gentoo 1.1a. Graduated(?) from Mandrake 8.1. Tghought I could take on the geek stuff   :Embarassed:  Well, I'm stuck with no LAN! Mandrake used to start eth0 at boot, I only had to configure my PC as hostname.abcd.in and also enabled DHCP during installation. I'm connected to my college server with 60 other systems. Use Dlink card.

I followed all the steps mentioned in the Installation guide. 

1. did the rc-update add net.eth0 default

2. Enabled eth0=dhcp in /etc/conf.d/net

3. /etc/hostname has myhostname.server.com

Lan did work during the installation with ifconfig -a giving UP RUNNING for both lo and eth0. I have no idea how to get eth0 running again. What is lo?Can anyone help me out here?

thanx,

Abhi

----------

## gschneider

do you have the kernel module for your card loaded?

or do you have it compiled in the kernel?

does ifconfig give an error message when you run "ifconfig eth0 up"?

----------

## anonazyet

Hmm..

Tried the following:

1. added eth0 to /etc/modules.autoload , Shows eth0 [ok] while booting

2. ifconfig -a still shows only lo

3. ifconfig eth0 up gives "eth0: unknown interface:No such device"

Have to admit about the kernel module, well I dunno!   :Laughing:   Always used the .config file from

earlier install. Tried to menuconfig on my own but dunno where to enable "eth0"

I did lookup on my friends mandrake 8.2 with netconf, revealed that 

Net device =eth0

kernel module = 8139too

I guess I forgot to compile the module [mandrake's .config gave a kernel panic]?

I have the drivers should I compile and put the .o file in /lib/modules? or should I directly

copy the module? Where do I enable it during menuconfig?

Can I find out the module being used from the boot cd [eth0 did work during install]? 

thanx again and pleaz pardon my ignorance  :Wink:  ,

Abhi.

----------

## gschneider

try first this:

modprobe 8139too 

ifconfig eth0 up

if that works, remove the eth0 entry from /etc/modules.autoload and replace it with 8139too.

then it should work....

----------

## anonazyet

Hi!

Thanx 4 ur help. I recompiled the kernel, this time getting deeper into the sub menus. Found out about the modules for my ethernet card

Network device Support -> Ethernet (10 or 100 MBit) Enabled (* not M) both Realtek rtl8139

reboot

ifconfig -a

shows both eth0 and lo but eth0 isn't up and running!? tried executing

modprobe 8139too 

can't locate module 8139too

It works on Mandrake though. Anyway after I do 

dhcpcd eth0 -h msit157.jntu.ac.in

ifconfig -a

It works! I get both lo and eth0 as UP RUNNING!!!

I just have to figure out a way to make it run on it's own

so now that I have compiled my kernel with support for my eth card, what should I add in

/etc/modules.autoload

thanx again, I'll keep tinkering around!!

Abhi

----------

## Guest

You can modify the file /etc/conf.d/net  there you can define that eth0 gets his tcp/ip information through dhcp 

Good Luck

----------

